# pregnant shih tzu



## doggieowner2 (Jul 6, 2005)

Hello everyone I am hoping that someone out there can help me..I have a 3 yr old shih tzu that is pregnant she is 61days along today. latley we have noticed that she has been sleeping under my bed instead of on the bed like she us to. also she sleeps all day long. she does have milk coming from her nipples(that started2 days ago) what are the signs i need to look for? and if it is a false pregnancy how long does it last? i was told a few weeks after mating.well like i said here she is at 61 days please any advice would be greatly appreciated

thxs
shelly


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doggieowner2_@Jul 8 2005, 10:26 AM
> *Hello everyone I am hoping that someone out there can help me..I have a 3 yr old shih tzu that is pregnant she is 61days along today. latley we have noticed that she has been sleeping under my bed instead of on the bed like she us to. also she sleeps all day long. she does have milk coming from her nipples(that started2 days ago) what are the signs i need to look for? and if it is a false pregnancy how long does it last? i was told a few weeks after mating.well like i said here she is at 61 days please any advice would be greatly appreciated
> 
> thxs
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I have no idea about whelping, etc. but here is a Maltese-related web site that has a lot of information. Until you can get in touch with your vet, this might be helpful.

http://www.homestead.com/malteseluv/WhelpingInfo.html

Hope everything turns out OK!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

This has to be said: I just want to caution anyone who may be getting riled up about this situation, for whatever reason, to rein themselves in. Let's just try to help this member.....she's family.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

You need urgently advise from a vet. You will need to see a vet anyway even if it is a false pregnancy. She needs some medicine to get rid of the milk if this is the case.
You don't give much informations. Did you actually mate her with a stud or did she accidentally got herself pregnant ? 
If you don't intend to breed, do you know that you should spay your female ? If this is a false pregnancy, I can tell you from experience that she will have many more if she is not spayed.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm a little confused by your post. You said your dog is 61 days pregnant, but then ask about a false pregnancy.

Has your dog an ultrasound to confirm her pregnancy? Prenatal care from your vet? 

We have a few members here on SM who have had some experience with whelping, but no one is better qualified than your vet to answer your questions and give advice about something this serious. I urge you to contact him asap.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Hello everyone I am hoping that someone out there can help me..I have a 3 yr old shih tzu that is pregnant she is 61days along today. latley we have noticed that she has been sleeping under my bed instead of on the bed like she us to. also she sleeps all day long. she does have milk coming from her nipples(that started2 days ago) what are the signs i need to look for? and if it is a false pregnancy how long does it last? i was told a few weeks after mating.well like i said here she is at 61 days please any advice would be greatly appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

At 61 days, if she is indeed pregnant-she's almost ready to rock n roll. The behavior of moving her sleeping quarters is nesting-you need to get her a whelping box (actually-the box should have been obtained awhile ago so ahe could get used to it...BUT-if you get one now, put down news paper and a few items of your clothing so she'll be used to the scent. 

If today is day 61 (I'm assuming from the first day she was bred) if she hasn't started whelping by Monday, call the vet. (64 days is the outer limit for a smaller dog)
Signs of impending delivery-temperature will drop to about 99, then she'll be restless, and start panting. The panting sometimes starts a day or so before birthing begins.

You will also need to be prepared to break sacs, and tie off umbilical cords. Unwaxed tooth floss is good, use clean scissors to cut about 1/2 inch away from body. Don't let the mom eat the placenta-it can give her diarrhea. Puppies need to be toweled off, and sometimes suctioned so they don't inhale the fluid.

There's so much info-you'd be best calling the vet-I could be here all day trying to get it all out!!

Good Luck-let us know how she is.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airmid_@Jul 8 2005, 01:41 PM
> *At 61 days, if she is indeed pregnant-she's almost ready to rock n roll. The behavior of moving her sleeping quarters is nesting-you need to get her a whelping box (actually-the box should have been obtained awhile ago so ahe could get used to it...BUT-if you get one now, put down news paper and a few items of your clothing so she'll be used to the scent.
> 
> If today is day 61 (I'm assuming from the first day she was bred) if she hasn't started whelping by Monday, call the vet. (64 days is the outer limit for a smaller dog)
> ...


[/QUOTE]

You'll have to take a look at the link I provided earlier in this thread. It is amazing... it is a total "how to" for whelping. Then another link is the pictorial that I posted a while back. But the main link is extremely detailed...... Info included is:

Pregnancy Overview; List of Items to Have on Hand for New Born Puppies; How to Know When Mom is Ready; When to Start Worrying; Whelping Day-Delivering the Puppies; Aspirating the Throat and Nostrils; Breech Puppies; Opening the Sac; Cutting Cords; The Placenta; Swinging Puppies; Between Whelps; During Whelping; After Whelping; The First Stage of Labor; Care of the Puppies; False Pregnancy in the Dog; and MORE!! This site is incredible! OK...can you tell I like this site...







Here it is again...http://www.homestead.com/malteseluv/WhelpingInfo.html


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Jul 8 2005, 08:58 AM
> *This has to be said: I just want to caution anyone who may be getting riled up about this situation, for whatever reason, to rein themselves in.  Let's just try to help this member.....she's family.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=79363*


[/QUOTE]


Amen (and I'm not even religious)









Ruby's mom Martha


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

The website is great and very informative. I'm the one who got people worked up there lately.







so If you need any help through the birthing process or ?'s feel free to pm me. I'm normally on here very late, I cant sleep. Infact I hope you have talked to your vet already on what to expect. There are lots of things that can go wrong during delievery and unless you are experienced you may not know that something bad is going on. Heres my advice when you know she is in labor have your vet or an er vets number right handy. If you would like you are welcom to PM me and I will give you my contact information. I know sometime if its your first time you dont want to bother your vet with what do I do next ?'s I can walk you though what to do. PM me I'm glad to help


----------



## doggieowner2 (Jul 6, 2005)

thanks. I do have experience in breeding (with larger breeds) this is like my 2nd small breed, just to update ya her temp lastnight was98.7 tonight it is 98.2 again ty i probably will be on very late too cause she might need me. so i am going to go lay down for an hour Hubby is sitting here with her now. and she is asleep again so he will wake me if something is starting to happen.. again everyone thanks for the advice



> _Originally posted by sassy14830_@Jul 8 2005, 08:58 PM
> *The website is great and very informative. I'm the one who got people worked up there lately.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Thanks for the update. Yep, it looks like you could have a long night. Let us know how it went.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Jul 9 2005, 08:36 PM
> *Thanks for the update. Yep, it looks like you could have a long night. Let us know how it went.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=79925*


[/QUOTE]

For those interested in this situation, I stayed on doing IM with Shelly until the weather got bad and she had to turn off her computer about 30 minutes ago. She lives in Florida.
So far, her mom is progressing with labor. She did call her vet, who didn't help any--just told her to bring her in Monday if she hadn't done anything by then. From what she told me, I would think there will be pups by morning.


----------



## doggieowner2 (Jul 6, 2005)

Good morning everyone, well here it is 9am and still no puppies I called my vet again and he said that if nothing happens today\tonight i am to rush her in in the morning. she only ate alittle bit, then fell back to sleep. She had a little (I mean alittle) drainage lastnight she is always licking herself more today then yesterday so hopefully something will happen today.. she is actually 63 days today!!! i will keep everyone updated and thanks for all the advice
ty Shelly



For those interested in this situation, I stayed on doing IM with Shelly until the weather got bad and she had to turn off her computer about 30 minutes ago. She lives in Florida.
So far, her mom is progressing with labor. She did call her vet, who didn't help any--just told her to bring her in Monday if she hadn't done anything by then. From what she told me, I would think there will be pups by morning.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=79993
[/QUOTE]


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Another excellent resource on whelping and breeding - http://www.debbiejensen.com/whelping.html

Debbie Jensen is a shih tzu breeder.


----------



## doggieowner2 (Jul 6, 2005)

thanks I read that yesterday. I just hope she will do something by tomorrow morning . if not i will be bringing her in to the vets office. I really appreciate all your help but i guess its going to be a waiting game right now


----------



## doggieowner2 (Jul 6, 2005)

The reason I asked about a false prgnancy is because Alexis's has had one in the past.. Yes I did see the dogs tie. but like i said she is 63 days today and nothing is happening. yes she started a little i mean very little discharge, she is licking herself alot, sleeping alot, and scratching a the carpets,bed or whatever else she is near. but no panting,her old owner said I should ask you guys what do u think i should do.. after all of this is over we are getting her spayed, weather the old owners like it or not, (they want her to have 1 litter) I told them after this is over she is getting spayed. i know it is confusing cause everyone tells me that she will try to mother her stuffed anumals and she aint doing that at all.... so thats why i am asking about false pregnancy or is it real. YES she was to a vet a few weeks after matting and he said he could feel something. they wouldn't do an xray.. something about being to long,they don't want to stress her out,, (I am looking for a new vet anyways) well hopefully someone will help me out there., thanks for letting me babble on about this!
p.s
I never had a dog have false pregnancy before thats another reason I am confused


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

We had a dachshund who had multiple false pregnancies. Besides the milk coming up, I don't remember her mothering stuffed toys or anything. It's a long time ago. Before those false pregnancies she had two litters, one at the breeder who sold her to us because the puppies she had were too small. And the other one was an accident. Like I said, it was a long time ago and at that time nobody was talking about spaying or neutering. The dog was 10 years old when a vet finally told us to spay her to avoid future false pregnancies. When we bought her she was 2 years old so that idiot of breeder had her have puppies probably too early. No wonder the pups were too small. The pups from the accident were not small at all and she had 7 of it. We were very lucky that she did not need a c-section.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Any puppies yet?


----------



## doggieowner2 (Jul 6, 2005)

No I am sorry she lost the litter. we are getting her fixed on the 27th of this month.our new vet said she was / is at high risk for false pregnancies cause she is so tiny. so we talked about it and decided to do what was in the best interest of Alexis and that is to get her fixed.. thanks everyone for the advice i really appreciate it. thank you lucylou for everything you were a great help. 


shelly


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am sorry she lost the litter. Our dachshund was a mignature long haired. I wish the vet at that time would have told us to get her fixed. She was older tho then your shi tzu when the first false pregnancies started. I remember she was 10 years old when we had her fixed when my mom came to visit with her and I took her to the vet here. It's a long time ago.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Sorry you lost the puppies. Hope the mom is doing okay. Keep us posted on how her spay goes.


----------



## doggieowner2 (Jul 6, 2005)

Alexis is doing fine ty. she looks so sad at times though.. I know I was when I lost my baby so I kinda feel for her. I will keep you updated on her spay, I don't like the idea I have to leave her from 9am-4pm. but i guess its for the best the vet is located right across the street from where i live so i won't have far to go to look in on her.







Once again ty every one


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm sorry about losing the litter and I'm so glad your baby is OK though. You are very smart to have her spayed. Good for you!!!


----------



## doggieowner2 (Jul 6, 2005)

[thanks every1.. yes we planned on getting her spayed before. but when she came home to live with me she was already pregnant. so i decided i mine as well wait to see... i am sad she lost the litter but kinda happy too...


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

At our clinic here it is the same. We have to drop them off at 9 am and get them back in the afternoon after they are full awake from the anesthesia. But last January when Alex had his surgery for a cruciate ligament rupture, I went there at 9 am and stayed with him until they took him in for surgery at 11.


----------

